
New Thinking on Covid Lockdowns: They’re Overly Blunt and Costly - georgecmu
https://www.wsj.com/articles/covid-lockdowns-economy-pandemic-recession-business-shutdown-sweden-coronavirus-11598281419
======
georgecmu
[https://archive.vn/9XITB](https://archive.vn/9XITB)

